
Ask HN: Prometheus-Cortex Technical Expertise - katenai
We are looking to solve an optimization problem related to cost, performance, and capacity of Kubernetes workloads.<p>A customer asked me &quot;you have my data on my workloads, why don&#x27;t you tell me how they should be distributed?&quot;<p>If you are a distributed systems engineer with golang and python experience and knowledge about Kubernetes, Prometheus, Operators, and are interested in this space, please reach out.
======
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please see the FAQ. This also makes your other recent
post look like you don't have the technical expertise to back the claims on
the launch page.

~~~
katenai
Sorry for this post. We have engineers working on it now -- we are looking
additional expertise though - will find the right place for it.

